# anyone know the Memphis wood scene?



## phinds (Jul 25, 2015)

My friend David Clark is trying to locate the Jesup Wood Collection which is rumored to be somewhere in Memphis, possibly at a university/college or maybe at a public or private museum or some kind of research institute.

Anyone happen to know what such institutions there are in Memphis that might have anything to do with wood?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## rob3232 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hope this helps Paul.


----------



## rob3232 (Jul 25, 2015)

Here is a picture of the building. I tried to post a link but I am not familiar with twitter and how it works. It was interesting searching for this collection and reading the history. I found that it was sent to the agri-center and could not follow up on that. I got lucky and stumbled on the twitter hit.
Here is a picture of part of the collection I assume.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 25, 2015)

Here's the website for the agricenter in Memphis... No mention of the wood collection, but I suppose you could call them.

http://www.agricenter.org


----------



## Kevin (Jul 25, 2015)

I bet there's a lot of history just behind the preservation of that collection (not just preserving the wood but the passing down through generations) that we'll never even hear about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rob3232 (Jul 25, 2015)

Here is a link that led to the twitter thing. I think the guy that took these pictures is the same person on twitter.

http://hcope.com/jessup/

@Kevin These pieces and documents were once displayed in glass cases in very prominent places. If you google it you will see some info from around the turn of the century. ie railroads were asked to save samples of wood they had not seen before while clearing land for new tracks. I can't believe it is sitting in an old barn deteriorating...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'll pass all this on to David. He's willing to do some emails / phone calls / whatever. He just heard about it two days ago and had not done any internet research before he asked me about it yesterday.


----------

